# Anesthesia coding/billing for POS 11



## KimberlyDiazR (Oct 17, 2018)

How/can I bill for anesthesia services done at POS 11 in office? For example, CRNA administered anesthesia for a kyphoplasty case that was in office. Is there a modifier that should be billed besides the QZ?


----------



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Oct 25, 2018)

There should be no additional modifier needed for office procedures vs. in a facility. 

Keep in mind, depending on the state, there are strict guidelines with some insurances that require the physical status of the patient to qualify for at least a P3 or higher with the qualifying diagnosis codes to meet coverage requirements. 

Check policy and coverage determinations for your state.
~Melissa, CPC


----------



## snodine (Jun 11, 2019)

As a follow up has anyone found that Medicare and other payers will pay for Anesthesia when performed in office (POS 11)?  I'm curious as our Anesthesiologist is being asked to do Anesthesia in an in office surgical suite.
Thanks,
Susan CPC


----------

